
Open, Closed, and Privacy - panarky
https://stratechery.com/2018/open-closed-and-privacy/
======
bradknowles
With respect, you can have both Open and Privacy. The OpenSSL and OpenSSH
projects are proof of this. So is Signal.

What you cannot have is both Open and Security through obscurity.

